
ASK HN: Advice for hiring a webDev - fluroblue
Hey there,<p>I have an idea for a website and wanted to hire a webDev to make it. I was just hoping for advice with picking someone, how I should go about the creation (legal?), and what kind of things I should have prepared for when we start. So far I have wireframes and was wondering if there was something else before I seek the help. I just want to go about this in the right way.<p>Thanks
======
Amit_Prakash
Hello There, We would be happy to assist you. Share your details to
amit.prakash@agicent.com for further discussion. Check our pf:-
[http://www.agicent.com/our-portfolio](http://www.agicent.com/our-portfolio)

------
janesconference
Document UX interactions other than UI design.

Don't forget unhappy paths both in the UI wireframes and UX interactions,
because they'll absorb most of the development process (sad but true).

Ensure you have a contract draft ready for the web dev to sign. Ensure you're
prepared to pay in line with the current industry rates.

